# Going to Hawaii for honeymoon - so where's the local wood store?



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

So my fiance and I are booking the honeymoon and one thing I want to go is go to the local wood store and buy some to take back(hahaha). We're going to Maui and Kauai, any one know of any places I can get some wood?

anyone been to Maui Laminates Inc?


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

I was there on my honeymoon also about 32 years ago and it was great then. We went back in 86 and it was great again, so, it should still be great now!! Have a great time. Congrats

Don't know about wood shops there.

Can I carry you bags? PLEASE!!!


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

My mom worked for PanAm when they were still around and we use to go to Hawaii when i was like 4-10 years of age. it'll be awesome to experience it as an adult!


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

That's great, but can i carry your bags???? My wife says she will help. )


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

haha, I'd allow it if they didn't tack on $50 for a bag over 50 LBS


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope your fiance knows he is marrying a wood addict! HA HA! Congratulations and Merry Christmas.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

When you come back please let me/us know how that goes. I can't imagine on your honeymoon trying to convince the other half to go to a wood store. Good luck with both ventures.


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

haha yeah he already knows i am dragging him to the wood store  He'll be annoyed but he does woodworking and my wood working "hobby" makes money and is paying for half of the honeymoon so if i want to get some wood i will dangit!


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll pay for the bag charge.

Let us know how it was when you get back. Aloha!!

We are planning to go back maybe next year. I hope


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Let us know how this goes. Do you have to declare wood like you would fruits or vegetables or plants? Any customs issues? I'd be interested. I went to Hawaii for my honeymoon and can't wait until I can afford to go back. Would be even better if I could bring back some wood too.


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Found 2…........

Woodcraft 
1311 Kalani Street Honolulu HI 96817
Phone: (808) 841-9876 Fax: (808) 841-1234 [email protected]

KOA WOOD OUTLET - Hawaiian Scene LLC Lihue, Kauai HI www.koawood.net

ENJOY !!!!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I was stationed there in the late 70s and there were several distributors but like others have said wood there is expensive. You may be able to get some Koa which is really pretty. Mostly used for stringed instruments, jewelry and cabinets but it isn't cheep. Shipping will be the biggest expense. Congrats on the wedding and have a great honeymoon.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

You're going to have time to shop with all there is to see?


> ?


???


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been to Hawaii many times and trust me I'm going to really enjoy going there since it's been over 15 years. We're getting married this October so i just can't wait (to get married and go to Hawaii)!!!

We have 5 days on Maui and 6 days on Kauaii. I think we can spare 2 hours getting some nice Koa wood so i can make a nice memory box for our Hawaiian vacation photos 

thank you quartersawn for the KOA WOOD OUTLET - Hawaiian Scene LLC Lihue, Kauai HI www.koawood.net recommendation. I will more than likely go here.

Thanks 3fingerpat for the woodcraft recommendation but i won't be going to the big island for this trip.

And Knothead i should have a little bit of shopping time with 11 days on the islands. I mean i *better* bring back some wood so I can make something to remind me of our Hawaiian trip.

You guys are awwweeesoooome


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

try this

http://www.thestateofhawaii.com/lumber/

have a lovely

congratulations


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Funny you should ask this! We were in Kauai this spring and I went to the Koa Store. I talk about it in this blog entry and there is a link to the store's web site there.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

another one

http://hawaiiislandhardwoods.com/


----------

